# 46 gal bow front stocking suggestions?



## Huskfan13 (Feb 21, 2012)

Going to be starting up my first ciclid tank. I am thinking I would like to do a mbuna tank as I have acess to plenty of limestone rock for aquascaping. Thoughts? Just want something nice for my living to watch at night from my recliner. Thanks


----------



## mattawan_cichlid (Dec 24, 2010)

What are the dimensions of this tank? Without at least 3 feet of room, I would say stay away from mbuna. If it is 3 feet, then stick with one species of a dwarf mbuna, saulosi, smaller afra, maybe labs. If it's 4 feet then you have a lot of option. Take a look at the cookie cutters to find out a general outline of what you want.


----------



## SoDakJeep (Mar 21, 2009)

I have a 46 bow front currently housing 15-20 Demasoni, 2 Bala Sharks, and a pleco. I really dont know the exact count I know I started out with 20 demasoni but they dart in and out of the rock work quite a bit so its hard to tell. Before this I had 7 yellow labs, 7 powder blues and 1 white lab. Had an incident with a Tetra Heater that stuck on and killed that fully mature group. The Demasoni are my current project and it has been about 9 months that I have had them. I will let you know how it works out in the end but so far nothing has gone to wrong and they have been very easy to care for.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

mattawan_cichlid said:


> stick with one species of a dwarf mbuna, saulosi, smaller afra, maybe labs.


 :thumb:


----------



## Huskfan13 (Feb 21, 2012)

The tank is 38 x 15 x 20 I believe


----------



## Huskfan13 (Feb 21, 2012)

Here is what I'm thinking so far. Yellow tail acei, electric yellow (lions cove), and possibly rusty or afra edwardl(cobue). Any other thoughts. How many should I get to start off with?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

A standard 46G bowfront is 36" long by 15" front-to-back measured in the middle. The sides measure 12" front to back so this is the dimension we use to stock. Maybe this is a custom tank?

In any case, any dimension less than 48" long you would want to avoid "full-size" mbuna which mature at 6". Acei mature at 7" and are borderline too big even for 55G tanks that are 48" long.

I'd choose either the yellow labs or the cobue and stock 1m:4f. Start off with 8 unsexed juveniles to have a 50% chance of getting your 4 females, and remove extra males as they mature.


----------



## Huskfan13 (Feb 21, 2012)

Bump. I would really like some more thoughts


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

In addition to demasoni, yellow labs, Cynotilapia afra and saulosi, dwarf mbuna to choose from would include:
Pseudotropheus polit
Iodotropheus sprengerae (Rusties)
Labidochromis hongi

You could also do a single species of small, timid peacocks (1m:4f) like Aulonocara kandeense or baenschi. This would give you only the one colored male.


----------



## Huskfan13 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Huskfan13 (Feb 21, 2012)

How would "yellow top mbamba" work in a 46?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The profile says highly aggressive and the article says more aggressive than yellow labs, more like estherae. So those are not good things for a 36" tank. But if you have a backup plan it does not hurt to try. 1m:4f.


----------



## Huskfan13 (Feb 21, 2012)

Possibly them and saulosi and or rusty?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If I were going to try them, I'd give them the whole tank since they are so aggressive to have the best chance.

Of course, I would not do two species in a 36" tank anyway. :thumb:

Mbamba and saulosi are both blue barred fish...even in a 48" tank that could be a troublesome mix.


----------



## PBrods (Jan 6, 2012)

I have a 46 gallon Bow Front tank. I have 6 Yellow Labs and 6 Giant Danos. I have a dark blue background with black sand. The shiny Danos and deep yellow Labs look GREAT against the background and sand! They all get along GREAT and are friendly. They all come right up to the front of the tank when anyone goes near it and are always curious when my hand is in the tank...The yallow labs not the Danos. They stay away when my hand is in the tank. The feedings during the day, I give flake, where the Danos are faster then the Labs, so they get most of it. I have an auto feeder that I have go off 3 times a day. The 3rd feeding, at night, I alternate different foods AND give sinking pellets JUST for the Labs. The Danos don't eat off the bottom so the Labs get it all. They are all Happy and Healthy!


----------



## ILCichlid (Feb 27, 2012)

I wouldn't do the Polit in that sized tank with other species in it too. Polit are mean buggers for their size.


----------



## Huskfan13 (Feb 21, 2012)

Well I got 4 yellow labs today. I'm started!


----------

